# habt ihr grad Probleme mit UPlay ???



## Canny (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hab mir grad Far Cry 3 geladen und wollte nun anfangen zu zocken, doch UPlay macht mir grad n Strich durch die Rechnung.
Ich kann mich einfach nicht einloggen.
Angeblich wegen meiner Internetverbindung aber die steht tadellos.
Führen die eventuell Wartungsarbeiten durch oder etwas in der Art ?

Danke


----------



## Mothman (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht,  ob du das Problem immer noch hast, aber:
Hab mich eben mal testweise eingeloggt und FC3 gestartet .... ohne Probleme.


----------



## Canny (30. Dezember 2012)

nun ich habs mal auf nem anderen rechner probiert. da klappts auch obwohl der rechner die selbe internet verbindung nutzt.
muss ich vllt eine Inet einstellung verändern damit ich UPlay auch mit dem ersten rechner starten kann ?


----------



## Mothman (30. Dezember 2012)

Canny schrieb:


> nun ich habs mal auf nem anderen rechner probiert. da klappts auch obwohl der rechner die selbe internet verbindung nutzt.
> muss ich vllt eine Inet einstellung verändern damit ich UPlay auch mit dem ersten rechner starten kann ?


Vielleicht hat der Rechner ja eine Firewall oder ähnliches, was Uplay am Zugang hindert?!


----------



## Mothman (30. Dezember 2012)

Kurioserweise hab ich aber das Problem gerade mit Steam....


> Fehlercode:-102
> 
> Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt werden. Der Server ist möglicherweise offline oder Sie sind nicht mit dem Internet verbunden.


----------



## Canny (30. Dezember 2012)

also die firewall ist es nicht...

auf meinem laptop läuft UPlay aber Steam nicht , auf meinem tower Pc läuft UPlay nicht aber dafür steam... so ein bullSh*t


----------

